# Teaching crafts



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I wondering if anyone teaches crafts in their area. I love crafts, do a ton of different things and was thinking maybe I could make a little extra money by teaching others crafts. I live in an area where people come to vacation. The men come to fish, the ladies, shop....so, I'd like to get those ladies to learn something while they are here. Something fun, something they might not be able to do back in their busy city-lives. More of a mobile "let's craft" today type of business. Just curious if anyone is doing this successfully....I've taught farming type classes before and had great success but we aren't farming any longer. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I have been teaching crafts for almost 30 years, also have a M.Ed and do curriculum development for other peoples classes. Give it a shot! I bet you can get it going. Also consider a kids day too. 

What type of crafts do you do?


----------



## Scape (Jan 23, 2017)

I see a lot of painting parties popping up - where everyone paints one picture on wood or something. That would be easy enough and fun. They do birthday, wine, coffee, garden type themes but usually just the one project.


----------

